# peppermints



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

can rats eat peppermint candies as a treat? (wondering this because I know horses can)


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about any actual effects of peppermint on rats but I personally wouldn't give them mint candy, those are usually loaded with sugar.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I heard that rats really don't like peppermint(the plant).Some people use it as a natural repellant.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

my rats love mint, peppermint spearmint etc...(the plant)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Way too much sugar.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I wouldn't. Besides, most rats hate the scent of peppermint.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

mine love it


----------

